# Cichlid Posters



## RRasco (Aug 31, 2006)

Anyone ever buy any cichlid posters? This morning I ordered the lake malawi and lake tang posters from Animal Graphics...can't wait for them to come in. Just what I need for my fish room. Curious if anyone knows of any other cool cichlid posters? I've done the basic google search, so please don't just link me that. This site seems to have some cool stuff, too.

http://www.fishposters.com/

Here is what I ordered:


----------



## beccam (Nov 16, 2010)

i have both.... and love them! there is also a plant and koi one, but no other cool cichlid ones that i have ever seen or heard of. Let me know if you do end up finding other ones!

Becca
:fish:


----------

